# My HB/transfer :)



## special_kala

This could be long :D

I woke up around 5am on Friday (22nd) with contractions coming 10 minutes apart but not overly painful. Gave up trying to sleep so got up and plodded around a bit and hoped that it wasnt just BH.

By 6 ish they were 6 minutes apart and lasting 50 seconds. 

I waited until River woke up at 7.00 until i woke DH up and let him know that hopefully i was labour. We decided to go to tesco and keep busy. There was a fair amount of hip swaying with the trolley :haha:

Got home and called the MW who said she would come as my contractions were 4-6 minutes apart. Bounced on my ball until she got here whilst watching Mickey Mouse clubhouse with River. She started copying my breathing through the contractions but other then that didnt seem to notice anything going on.

When the MW got here about 11.30 she couldn't even reach my cervix! :cry: They left and said to call back a bit later but said they would sort me out a induction date incase things fizzled out. I wasnt best pleased about this :nope:

Decided to go for a bath and wallowed for a few hours. Found that clary sage oil on a flannel really helped with the contractions :thumbup:

At around 3.30 my friend arrived to watch River and we called the MW's back. I moved upstairs to my room and found kneeling on the bed with my head down helped with the pain. When the MW's arrived they were greeted by my bum swaying in the air :haha:

They persuaded me to let them examine me (i really didnt want to be on my back or be told i was only 4cm as i think i would have just wanted to give up tbh) and they found i was 8-9cm!!!! Out came the gas and air :happydance:

I was feeling alot of pressure from this point but things pretty much remained the same for the next 3 hour. Bounced alot on my ball and just blocked everything else out.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216861_10150246722715773_515030772_8083749_6622890_n.jpg

DH tried to help bless him by encouraging me but i just wanted to be left alone to get on with it. Found that after a few big contractions i was able to say in my head "youv managed bigger then this you can do it again". Really found telling myself it was fine helped. Also found the more i thought to myself the less gas and air i needed.

If anyone talked to me it really threw me off and i would panic through the next contraction and had a few where i started saying "no i cant do this no no no". I think the MWs realised this and went downstairs and left me to it. DH had a cold flannel on my back and sprayed cold water on it during the contractions which helped but every time he opened his mouth he got told to shut up :haha:

They managed to persuade me to let them examine me again and found i was still 9cm with small lip on my cervix which seemed to be stopping it progressing. MW said she couldn't feel any membranes.

Must have been around 7.35 that DH was sent downstairs to get me a drink leaving me with the 2 MW's. I was back on the bedwith my head on the cushions. Had a massive contraction and felt huge pressure so leant back into it an with a scream blush:) my waters bulged and exploded. they were very green/brown so Willow had pooed which is odd as every time they checked her heartbeat it was perfect.

DH came back in at this point as was sent away again to pack my hospital bag. River pooed in me as well but only a little, if it had been similiar to hers i would have fought the transfer but you could see there was a significant amount of meconium in the waters this time.

The ambulance was called but there was no rush or panic and we discussed whether to wait until she was born to go or not. Turns out we didnt have much of a choice lol

I had a few more contractions and DH came back in 5 minutes later just as i did another massive scream and he was told congratulations as her head had been born.

I didnt even realise, didnt get the stinging like with River just pop! They told me to push again and i said no as i didnt feel the urge but a few seconds later I felt the need to push again and out came her body :cloud9:

She started crying straight away and i rolled over and she was put into my arms. It was amazing but i was a bit shocked at how fast it all was.

8 minutes from waters going and 2 minutes of pushing and Willow Lucy was born weighing 9lbs 1oz

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283506_10150246722805773_515030772_8083750_2093855_n.jpg

Put her straight on the breast but she wasnt interested.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188240_10150246722900773_515030772_8083751_6485200_n.jpg

DH went down to get River and she met her little sister within 10 minutes of her being born. As soon as she was brought in she shouted "BABY" with a big smile on her face. DH took her back down to our friend and came back to cut cord as it had stopped pulsating. He struggled a little as it was very thin, maybe because was 5 days late :shrug:

The ambulance came and we discussed whether to wait placenta had come or not. I tried bearing down a few times and nothing but after i got up on my knees it came out. No injection. The MW said it was a bit ragged, a few minutes later i went to get off the bed and out popped a massive clot. DH thought it funy that i just looked down and said "um should that be falling out of me?" :haha:

Jumped in shower whilst the MW's faffed around and then sorted my bag out and got in ambulance. Manged to latch Willow on and she fed all the way there :cloud9:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189385_10150246722950773_515030772_8083752_5881365_n.jpg

Got to hospital about 9 and OH followed and stayed till 10. Spent all night dozing/feeding with Willow. Dont think she touched the crib unless the doctors wanted to check her. 

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/183925_10150246722650773_515030772_8083748_2525288_n.jpg

Was discharged the next day at 6 after they did the 2 hourly obs because of the meconium and Willow had her first oral Vit K.

Even though it ended in transfer it was pretty much the perfect birth for us and would definitely go for a homebirth again. Its just amazing doing it all in your own environment. 

My girls

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/205991_10150246722600773_515030772_8083747_6239292_n.jpg


----------



## Bumpontherun

Congratulations- just the sort of birth I'd like. I love your photos. Hope you are all doing well:hugs:


----------



## Eala

What an amazing birth story!! Well done you :D Your girls are absolutely beautiful :hugs:


----------



## TennisGal

Such a great story....congrats again, both girls are just lovely :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

:cloud9: Lovely birth story. I know this is my 5th but the thought of labour and birth still terrifies me, but your story has really inspired me :thumbup: Congrats to you all! xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

:cloud9: Cannot wait til its my turn! Congrats and well done, your birth sounds very lovely and ideal (cept for meconium and transfers).


----------



## Samantha675

Amazing! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Linzi

Gorgeous hun lovely story made me tear up a little!

Congrats hope you're all settling in together nicely :hugs:

xxx


----------



## baby09

Wow well done!! Lovely birth story and two beautiful girls :flower: makes me sooo excited :cloud9:


----------



## v2007

Huge well done. 

Congrats. 

V x xxx


----------



## Quackquack99

Aww congrats, she is gorgeous! Your birth sounded amazing apart from the transfer


----------



## fides

aww, congratulations!!


----------



## mistyscott

Congratulations! I'm planning a hb with my first in a few weeks and this story has helped me see that even with things like meconium, hb is still possible and can be relaxed :)
Love the photos too


----------



## kandbumpx

Great story. Congrats x


----------



## ljo1984

wow i loved reading your story, i had a big smile on my face. Willow is beautiful. xx


----------



## irish_cob

Thank you for taking the time to write this out, I really enjoyed reading it and it is inspiring for all of us home-birth wannabes! Congratulations on your beautiful daughter :)


----------



## special_kala

Thank you everyone :flower:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations hun :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Thanks for sharing! Well done, you did fantastically and Willow is beautiful! x


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats hunni


----------



## booflebump

Gorgeous stories and pictures - I love the first one of you :kiss:


----------



## jewelia

Congratulations! Such a beautiful birth story. I'm glad it happened as you wanted it and that it was such a positive experience for you. Reading your birth story is making me excited for my own! I still have a ways to go, but I'm getting excited. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poppy7

What a lovely birth story. Thank you Kala. You have also given me some good tips about pain management for me to try. Thank you.x


----------



## cherryglitter

Amazing birth story!! :) Congratulations again. xx


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats :)


----------



## lucy_x

sounds beautiful hun, Well done. Shes gorgeous.


----------



## amazed

congrats hun...x


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations!! Fab birth story and pics :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations and well done! :hugs: Beautiful story and gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing :flower:


----------



## 7th_heaven

what a delicious babe! sorry you had a worrisome transfer- you sounded so grounded through it all.
bless you and little ~willow~!


----------



## Jodie.82

lovely story and pics congratulations xx


----------



## angel2010

Lovely story! Congrats! Hoping for one just like it for myself.


----------



## Nyn

congratulations and well done!! she's beautiful and so is your dd1, you must be in heaven!


----------



## xemmax

Amazing birth stories and the pictures are beautiful! Willow is absolutely lovely... congratulations xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Kala. Sounds like a lovely experience. Willow is gorgeous x


----------



## buttons1

lovely birth story congrats


----------



## jen1604

Can't believe I've only just noticed and read this Kala!!

Well done,you did so fantastically well :hugs: Both of your girls are beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah0108

Shes absolutely gorgeous! Congrats xx


----------

